# Easidri towel



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

My son's partner bought one of these for his dog at Xmas. 
It works very well and I have bought one to dry our pooch. 
One of the best features is that after drying the dog you wring out the towel and store it damp in the plastic storage container therefore no wet,smelly towel around-particularly useful in the van. 
The website is www.trilanco.com but I bought ours on Amazon.


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

I have used these for years when I used to do competitive swimming.
Ours are made by speedo which is a swimming brand but the same thing.
They are brilliant in the van to remove 90% of moisture after a shower and you don't end up with a wet towel afterwards.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi. I've just ordered the speedo one off Amazon. I thought I'd give it a try and then if we like it I can get mor.

Val


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Hope you like it as much as we do.
I have used them for over 20 years now and would be lost with it.
One important tip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Always keep it in the container it comes in to keep it damp as it will crack if it dries out.
I use my old one (which I let dry out) for any condensation on the windows in the van on a cold morning.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

If its not allowed to dry out, does it not go mouldy and smelly?


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Never had on go mouldy yet but if its not been used for a while I just give it a wash in warm soapy water.
I also give it a quick rinse after my shower then wring it out and it has the effect of warming it up so you don't get a cold shock.
They may seem strange to use at the beginning after using a normal towel but stick with it and you will never look back.


----------

